# porter cable 513 not retracting



## huesos (May 9, 2009)

I just picked up a porter cable 513 lock mortise machine that is stopping about one inch shy of full retraction. It will not pull all the way back to the top nut on the guide rod with the gear box feed rod turned to the slip position.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It sounds like the user you got it from may have damaged the gear or the roll pin that holds the gear in place, it's take down time and see if it needs to be replace..it's not a big job,,just takes time and a new gear/roll pin from PC service center..


=====



huesos said:


> I just picked up a porter cable 513 lock mortise machine that is stopping about one inch shy of full retraction. It will not pull all the way back to the top nut on the guide rod with the gear box feed rod turned to the slip position.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Chuck.


----------



## huesos (May 9, 2009)

Well Bob,
I'm glad that you have faith in my ability to take this thing down and repair it successfully. The problem is that I can not find an expanded diagram of the gearbox assembly. In removing the plate, I find that the gear and shaft mating surface are obscured from view by an aluminum housing that takes up most of the space toward the open portion of the case. I am also somewhat discouraged by the local dealers statement that they have never worked on these units and always refer them to the porter cable repair center.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi huesos

"porter cable repair center" that's the place to take it ,they will have parts blow on it..that you take a look at,and with luck they will print it for you or just let them take a look at it,, it's about 1000.oo dollar machine and it should be worth the repair cost..


====



huesos said:


> Well Bob,
> I'm glad that you have faith in my ability to take this thing down and repair it successfully. The problem is that I can not find an expanded diagram of the gearbox assembly. In removing the plate, I find that the gear and shaft mating surface are obscured from view by an aluminum housing that takes up most of the space toward the open portion of the case. I am also somewhat discouraged by the local dealers statement that they have never worked on these units and always refer them to the porter cable repair center.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, there is a reason why we all ask for your location in your profile. It is so we can direct you to the best resources available in your area. I can assure you that the PC/Delta/DeWalt/B&D service center in Madison Heights, Michigan does outstanding work.


----------



## huesos (May 9, 2009)

Sorry I omitted my location. I am in Los Angeles. The PC repair center is in Anaheim, which with the traffic, is an ordeal. The flat rate cost of repair is 260.00. Since I omitted checking the feed when buying the machine, I managed to really sting myself. My local tool supplier will not work on these. It makes me leery of attempting the repair my self as much as I would like to try.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chuck

What one man can do a norther can do, it's just bolts and nuts...

This is what I do if I have a hard one to take down and repair it..

Tape some news paper or some white paper down to the work bench, take one part or screw or nut off and put the part on the paper and mark the spot ( 1. ) and then ( 1a.,etc. ) tape it down to paper to keep track or the order of the part ,the same thing for other parts that go with that part..it can take a little bit of time but in this way you know how to put back the way it came out of the machine... but don't cheat one part at a time..so many just take it down and they end up with extra parts at the end of the repair.


Go for it and you will get the job done..

=



huesos said:


> Sorry I omitted my location. I am in Los Angeles. The PC repair center is in Anaheim, which with the traffic, is an ordeal. The flat rate cost of repair is 260.00. Since I omitted checking the feed when buying the machine, I managed to really sting myself. My local tool supplier will not work on these. It makes me leery of attempting the repair my self as much as I would like to try.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Great tips Bob :yes4:
I also use empty egg cartons and muffin pans..and most important a digital camera 

Chuck,
Here's a link to the parts diagram for your mortiser from the P-C service site..it looks like there are a few different types with that basic model number so you need to find the diagram that fits your machine:

DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts 







bobj3 said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> What one man can do a norther can do, it's just bolts and nuts...
> 
> ...


----------



## huesos (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I fixed it. The server is not letting me post so I just lost a detailed description of my journey. Let's just say that this tool is not as complicated as my local genius repair shop would have me believe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great I knew you could do it  good job....

========



huesos said:


> Thanks guys, I fixed it. The server is not letting me post so I just lost a detailed description of my journey. Let's just say that this tool is not as complicated as my local genius repair shop would have me believe.


----------

